# [SOLVED] Remove login password



## Nuuki (Apr 7, 2015)

Is it possible to remove the password to your pc account.
I do not have a Microsoft account connected, since i belived that you could remove it then. But i cannot find out 

My system is Windows 8.1


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Remove login password*

Follow what's seen here:

a. Press “Windows Key + R”.
b. Type “netplwiz”.
c. If prompted by UAC, then click/tap on Yes.
d. User Account pop windows will appear.
e. Uncheck the Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer box, and click/tap on OK.


----------



## Nuuki (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: Remove login password*

It worked! 
Thx!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time!


----------

